# April Jodoryu



## ppko (Mar 30, 2005)

Florence, KY (Cincinnati,OH area) Saturday April 9th. 12PM-3PM Seminar and 3PM to 4PM we will be going over the Yellow and Orange Belt Syllabus for Jodoryu Jujitsu International. 

Come train with the Jodoryu Jujitsu Group. 

Featured Instructors for this month include J.P. Menendez all the way from Ecuador teaching Jujitsu concepts, Alan Shind will be teaching QiGong principles, Jeremy Bays will be sharing some ideas on how to integrate some of the Systema training with what we do, as well as other instructors yet to be announced. 

Hope to see as many of you who can make it. Call me at 859-468-8265 for info or directions.
_________________
T. A. Frazer 
Founder Jodoryu Jujitsu 
& 
Disharmonic Emotion Theory


----------

